# How soon after loss did af show back up?



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I m/c'd on Nov 19 and bleeding stopped on the 24th. I kow it hasn't been 4 weeks since it was over but I was wondering when to expect af to rear her ugly head. The thought of it coming back makes me sad (I was looking to another 9 months without!







)


----------



## Envision (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi there,

I am so sorry for your loss...I think the physical reminders are some of the hardest parts of losing a baby...

I had a m/c in August and I think it came back right on time...so I think 21 days or something..
I did notice that it was a bit early for a few months but has gone back to normal between 21-28 days...
Just so you know that might happen and it's probably normal..I thought maybe that something was up because I have always been pretty regular but it did even out...

Be gentle with yourself and look for all your gifts in this time...they are there! (I say this because I know..and the gifts of my losses have been what have gotten me through...)

Oils









Emma







May 30/00 - June 14/00
Essence







August 2002


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Sorry for your loss also. I mc on November 17th and af showed up yesterday. It was almost 4 weeks after the actual mc for me. I bled for almost 2 weeks after the mc. My mw said to "expect" af anywhere from 4-6 weeks after the mc.

No telling when exactly but it seems like it will be anytime in the next two weeks for you.

Hope you are doing well. I know that this period is sad and also a new beginning for me. I feel like this is the start of the looking forward process. Plus, I felt I needed to wait one cycle before ttc again so my time out has now expired!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Megan, if I remember correctly you're still nursing. That too will affect when your period returns. In general, after a miscarriage, it can take up to 3 months for your regular cycle to return. This is 'in general' because every woman and every situation is different.

I know what you mean about the sadness of it returning - it really is another reminder of the baby we lost.

Sending you gentle thoughts,

Jacque


----------



## seagan (Jul 5, 2002)

I miscarried on Oct 10th of this year and AF arrived 6 weeks later to the day. I've read in several places now that 6 weeks is the average (first time in my life I've ever run with the pack so precisely!).

I'm due for my second AF since the miscarriage this weekend; I'm curious if it will come "on time" (my pre-pregnancy 32-day cycle) this time or still take longer.

I know I was dreading that first AF (it reminded me so strongly of the first moment I saw the first blood of the miscarriage, and how it made my heart drop and my world change), but when it actually came I was OK with it after all. Like most fears, the reality was not nearly as bad as my mind imagined it would be!

Take care,
darcy


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

I miscarried on a Wednesday, bled for about 2-3 days then got my 1st period the following Wednesday. They were irregular for about 4 months though. Then they started coming with the full moon and have for the past 6 months.

I think everyone's body will do differently. Take care.

Sarah


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I am soo sorry for the loss of your baby.








I lost a baby at 12 weeks last July and the very next month Aunt Flo came . I was breast feeding day and night and got preggo in August of the same year.

Erin
Lydia
Amelia


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Everyone is different but if your nursing it might be delayed a little..


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Yes, I am nursing...it never stopped her from showing before! It's been over a month now and still no signs....which is fine with me!









Today has been a rough one emotionally.....I think christmas is making it harder.....none of my family excep parents know anything about it and Christmas day is when we were going to tell them


----------



## symbiosis (Dec 6, 2001)

s







s







s

I miscarried 10 days after you. I am still nursing my 28-month-old and my period returned a couple of days ago but it has been just spotting (at least I'm hoping it's my period and not a problem).

I HATE the sight of blood. Right now it feels to me that that will always be a reminder.

Love to you...


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

No af yet...but nausea kicked in again this morning. Maybe its a new a sign







:

I was also encouraged by a close friend to write our baby....I think I wil


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

IOF, Writing is a beautiful way to honor your child and heal. Many women find it helpful to write a letter to the baby, telling them how much they wanted them, loved them and the dreams they had for them.

symbiosis, hugs to you to.

How are you women doing with the holiday season? I know it's hard - I'm thinking of all of you.

On Christmas Eve I plan on lighting a white candle in honor of all our babies. I hope you'll feel the warm glow in your hearts.


----------



## symbiosis (Dec 6, 2001)

Thank you Ms. Mom!!!!!

It's beautiful that you will be lighting a candle for all our babies.

I think I will do the same (if ya don't mind my sharing your idea!).


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello. Thanks for sharing everyone. I'm hoping I'll get my period...(what does AF stand for...?) in 4 to 6 weeks. I'm not sure how I'll feel seeing blood again but I think it will be a new beginning for me and also a good feeling that my body is "normalizing". Hugs to all of us...Abylite


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

42 days and so far no af (which means "aunt flow" for those who were wondering). My uterus is starting to feel a teensy bit sore, but it did when I was pg in oct/nov too. I've been absolutely starving lately...so I'm hoping she is on her way







I've been having nausea at nighttime too but it goes away when I eat. So, I have more of an excuse for eating!!

Megan


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Abylite, I have to admit that seeing (and smelling) the blood again was not a happy thing for me the first couple days of my first period. It brought back a lot of memories of Xiola's birth and death. But it does get easier... the last few days you are thinking less about the blood and the subsequent memories but about cycling again, especially if you are wanting to ttc again soon it's a comfort to start cycling again.

My cycles were 28-29 days pre-baby, and 25-26 days after the birth of my daughter. So when we were ttc, we missed my O the first couple months... when I did the math and realized we had waited too long those months, we got preganant the next month. I want to mention that to save others my fustration!


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't think that maybe "things will be different" after this m/c when it comes to my cycle. I was usually 28 days and very regular. I guess I'll just have to wait and see. We do want to TCC again as soon as I feel physically and emotionally ready. Abylite


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I've been ready to barf my guts out all day...i hope I'm not getting the flu!!

As for my cycle...i hope after this m/c it will be like it was pre-baby...it was sooo much nicer then!!


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

Ummmm... have you thought about taking a pregnancy test? I m/ced on 11/24, AF never showed and an HPT yesterday revealed that I am pregnant again







! I know you are more fertile in the cycle after a m/c so, unless you've been VERY careful, I'd take a test.

Kristina


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Congrats to you JayGee!!!!









I thought about taking one if I'm away from dh....don't want to freak him out for no reason. I know that m/c can cause a false positive for like 6 weeks or so....I doubt I am....I think we've been careful...but who knows...I thought we were careful the last time!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Still no af...but the cat is sleeping on me and today we went to Frisch's and I wanted to drink the tartar sauce...my first craving with both of my pgs....I convinced dh it was a pre-af thing........nausea isn't bad anymore just about 4 or 5 times a day. Silly reproductive system needs to work itself back to normal!!


----------

